

Ask HN: Reliable sources for US news? - TylerE

With the mainstream going increasingly celebrity/scandal obsessed, and the fringe well becoming more,, fringe, I'm finding it increasingly hard to find quality national reporting. Where can one actually find quality national news? (NB: I am primarily interested in current events, and not longer-time period publications such the New Yorker or Economist)
======
michaelpinto
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/>

